

Don't Make Me Steal - solipsist
http://www.dontmakemesteal.com/

======
dlsspy
Thing is, all of these things are available as is from non-legitimate sources.

From what I've seen, someone with couch potato, sickbeard and a place to get
content will have a far, far better media experience than any subscriber to
any existing service (terrestrial, satellite, internet, etc...). Pick your
show or movie (whether it's out yet or not), your resolution requirements if
you want to be picky (whatever is out there, or must be blu ray, or must be
DVD quality, etc...), and just watch it arrive. New episode hits air? You get
an email shortly after telling you you have it and it's ready to play.

You cannot pay for any service close to this.

This is a completely upside-down world.

------
Derbasti
I fully agree with this for buying stuff. Sadly, the industry currently does
not offer enough stability to guarantee that I will be able to watch an
online-bought movie download on my next computer five years in the future.
Hence, I don't buy downloadable movies.

For renting however, I think this list is far too stringent. I don't care
about copy protection, subtitles, languages etc if I rent a movie online. I
will watch it only once, anyway. If the feature set is ok for that one time,
it's fine.

As for prices, no need for fancy rules: If it's too expensive, don't buy it.

My very simple rule concerning piracy: If the movie is available for rent in
the language I want, I will pay money to get it. If I think it is worth
buying, I will buy the DVD/BluRay. If it is not available legally, I will
pirate it.

------
tzs
Dup

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2176804>

------
hessenwolf
They could make it cheaper with ads in it.

